# Maenad



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Acrylic on canvas pad(16x20)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is gorgeous. The background pieces look like cut glass...beautiful. The skin of the lady is wonderful, so many values perfectly blended. I love her features and expression. There is nothing I would change it is perfect. Even her ear is perfect. I find ears a nightmare to do.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Amazing, I love your work Asancta!


----------



## Leo (Sep 24, 2015)

wow thats so cool 
I love how the background looks
you did a great job with this ^_^


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

She is lovely! Amazing skin tones!


----------

